# Outside the window



## kamisuka (Oct 17, 2004)

There's a gorgeous orange kitty that has been outside the windows and doors all morning crying. Earlier my adult boy cat was out there with him(?) but wasn't too happy so I got him inside. The cat wasn't being vicious or pushy, he just wanted to be around someone I suppose. 

I can't feed him or anything because we already have three cats living here and it's not up to me on what I can do for him; it's my parents and they say we should just leave him alone. But he keeps crying at the windows like he wants to come in. 

It kills me to have kitties crying outside, but there's nothing I can do for him. I live in a small town too and there aren't any places around that would be able to help him out. There's no collar but no one around here ever puts collars on their kitties anyway so I don't know if he's a stray or he's just taking a walk. 

Is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Would you be allowed to feed it? When a stray comes by, I take care of it and ask the children in the neighborhood if they know where it came from. You could also look for Lost and Found ads in the papers, and call shelters, police, vets,and animal control to ask if anyone has reported the loss of an orange cat. 

If you can't find his owner, (I wish you could keep him!) and you don't have an acquaintance who will give him a home, check out the no-kill shelters at the top of Cat Chat. I do hope you can find his home! Good luck, and please keep us posted!


----------



## kamisuka (Oct 17, 2004)

There don't seem to be any places around here for stray cats; only dogs. That's because most cats stay in the barns to take care of mice if they have no where else. 

I only saw the kitty a couple more times that day and he mostly bathed on the porch in the sunshine. I'm still going to keep an eye out for him though and look through the "lost" section of newspapers.

Now we have another cat that is coming around. He's grey and was around in the summer and fall too. He's the playful type but he's really scrawny too. I'm assuming he is from a farm around here because he's still quite young and of that fisique.


----------

